# JBJ cubey is an all-in-one pico system with a cute name but disappointed owners.



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

A mighty 3 gallons, the JBJ Cubey is a great tank for a kids room or just about anywhere there is a small area left in your house needing a tank (I am thinking on the bathroom counter for my next one, or maybe on the toilet tank). This all-in-one packaging has a three-stage filtration. You get 54 low temperature LEDs configured with 24 cool white (10,000K) and 24 full spectrum blue LEDs (20,000) and 6 red to give you a crisp white overall look pushing out a bit more than 15 W of output. It is unfortunate that the tank comes only with three light switches and only one power cord. This severely limits the lighting possibilities and pretty much prohibits any sunrise/sunset automatic simulation.

It also uses a three-chamber water filtration much like it larger relative the NanoCube. Chamber one has 2 openings, one at the top and bottom of the tank and brings in the water. It can be used for a heater and additional media before heading to the middle chamber where the filter media caddy allows you to use mechanical, chemical and biological filtration controls before heading over to the return chamber. There is one major downfall being there is no surface skimming on this tank. The return is also located without a directional nozzle and does not agitate the surface tension. There does seem to be just the right amount of flow through the tank.

All in all, this is a great little Pico tank. Still lots more pictures and info to come and more rock to be added. Yes that is a tiny zebra damsel in there at the moment. I understand the Damsel Police will be on me, however its tiny size will be okay for a short while and then will move to my 120. Just need to go shopping for a proper Pico tank fish.










Blue









Red









White









Red/Blue









All


















But that is where the story turns...

So this has gone from a great little Pico to and utter disaster. September 9th I contacted JBJ as I was having flickering lights I can only assume was the water in the fixture itself sitting on the back of the unprotected LED boards. When I open the hood, the drops moved/dripped onto the boards creating electrical bridges in the board causing the lights to flicker.

The LED fixture sits all of a 1/4" above the water level when the lid is closed and this is a completely enclosed aquarium. Therefor it is high humidity in that small area. The light fixture enclosure itself is 2 parts of acrylic that are affixed together with only a few screws that also mount the fixture to the lid itself. There is no rubber seal of any kind. The 2 pieces are also not a tight fit leaving obvious gaps now that I am looking closely at it. There is also a hole in the back of the LED fixture where the wires are fed through that is not sealed. You can see the water in the enclosure itself before I opened it for cleaning and drying. The white 'electrical boxes' on it were the exact same story. They were not sealed and water was in both of the white enclosures. The screws that were used to construct the fixture had rusted and corroded. I can only re-use 4 of them. It seems that none of the wiring itself has not corroded at this point, but you can imagine how close that was to happening. The LED boards have no corrosion as well, but I can see the water rings from drops. I will be cleaning the boards and I will be reassembling the fixture with aquarium safe silicone to seal everything.














































They did respond quickly at first and sent out a replacement Cubey after calling them. It was received via UPS on September 20th, 11 days after the first email was sent. However...the replacement already had screws that were rusting AND there was visible gaps of silicone missing as well as the bead at the front bottom of the tank is on the front glass, not touching/sealing to the bottom glass.

I contacted them again about the faulty replacement Cubey for them to advise me to use the return label they sent for the original Cubey and send the defective replacement to them, which I did. After several emails and finally calling on my only day off when they are open, they said that they will be sending another replacement. 3 weeks later, (now 2 and a half months since the original contact) I contacted them again, they are now saying that they are not going to send a replacement and I am stuck with the one that I have. It has been several days since my last response to them and they have stopped returning my messages. The light has now started over heating and warping the lid of the tank. I have borrowed a light from a friend to use until I buy my own. Needless to say, my 6 year old is not smiling over her tank anymore like in the pics above.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

After the manufacturer/representative has abandoned you,
do like most tropical fish hobbyists do,
fix it yourself and make it better 

In your case, drying out the light fixture and sealing it properly.

I find that most tropical fish hobbyists, whether fresh water or marine,
usually come up with alternatives or modify what they have, 
to get what they want 

By the way, I use stainless steel screws and nuts, bolts and washers to fix lots of things "near the water"
Those screws are more expensive than most other screws, but are really worth it


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

I can and i will make it better. I guess i was just expected more from jbjlighting. Last thing I figured I would have an issue with a light from jbj *lighting *. It would be great if they made it right so I can leave my post on a possitive note. But after 3 months of waiting...I figured it was time to share my story.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

So after venting in a few places, they noticed me again and tried again to fix it. Focus on the word *tried*...

On top of this one being chipped and having gaps in the fixture still, they are still shipping these with bare metal screws that will rust and drip. This makes for 3 failed JBJ Cubey's I think I officially give up.

Chipped









Gaps in fixture

















Oh, and the other crack/chip on the front, bottom left corner


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

crappy deal. 

oh and if i were to put a tank on the top of the toilet that would make for alot of ac.slater'ing. lol


----------

